# Maine Coon vs. Mountain Lion



## RedGinger (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe mentioned this story to me, and I found it online.  Look through all the pictures.  There are some great shots.  I'm not sure how our Maine Coon would have reacted.  They're huge cats, and probably aware of their size, like bears are.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that Leo would kick his butt. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2011)

Mountain lion,...get outta my town! []


----------



## towhead (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW!  That is amazing!  -Julie


----------



## rockbot (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I think that Leo would kick his butt. []


 
 I see that and think oh my we only got screen doors around here! now that would be scary.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have mountain lions or bears there, Rocky?


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 20, 2011)

Knowing  Leo!?[8|]-----i can see him  opening the door and letting him in. Just to see what would happen![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL!  Yeah, he's pretty friendly.  He is my guard cat, though, when anyone he doesn't know enters the house.  He sticks by me, until he realizes the person is okay.  Then, he's all over them.  He took a liking to his uncle Fred right away, though (and your jacket too!)[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful cat [] So nice that he chose you for his family ~


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a picture of Leo, Star.  I know I've posted it before, and I really should take an updated picture as he just keeps growing!


----------



## Stardust (Oct 20, 2011)

What a great pic ~ I love Leo ~ Thanks for posting [] star


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Here's a picture of Leo, Star.  I know I've posted it before, and I really should take an updated picture as he just keeps growing!


 
 Holy Shiat that cat is huge!  my dads is big but not that big.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> LOL!  Yeah, he's pretty friendly.  He is my guard cat, though, when anyone he doesn't know enters the house.  He sticks by me, until he realizes the person is okay.  Then, he's all over them.  He took a liking to his uncle Fred right away, though (and your jacket too!)[]


 

 Animals know


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Do you have mountain lions or bears there, Rocky?


 
 No Red. No real land predators. Feral cats, wild dogs and mongoose is about it. No snakes thank goodness, they would destroy the native bird population.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 23, 2011)

This made me think of your other video.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtBjlDK8eHA&feature=relmfu

 [8|] HOPE this never shows up @ your door.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's an updated picture of Leo today.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn, that is a cat and a half.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Damn, that is a cat and a half.


 
 I know.  He thinks he's part dog.  He's my baby.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2011)

He looks even bigger [] soooo cute ~


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Leo even awake or alive in those photos?


----------

